# Best Muck Boots



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking for a pair of boots (rubber preferably) I can put on to muck the stalls, turn out horses, do feedings etc. The biggest thing is they have to be easy to get on and off. Also insulation would not be a horrible thing. What brand do you use?
Thanks!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Love my Bogs boots. Insulated, makes them warm and dry and they have a lifetime warranty. Had one pair replaced.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I buy men's rubber boots and add a blue felt insole. I buy them so I can wear thick wool socks. They kick off pretty easily with regular socks.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Muck brand chore boots is what I have. No complaints for warmth, durability, and dryness. They are thick soled and too big/clunky for fitting into stirrups.

Shortly after getting them I saw they have a Stable model.

I've wished I would have gotten those instead, as the foot shape is riding friendly.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Can't beat the Muck brand and they are well worth the cost. Great in the winter and you don't even need thick socks to keep your feet toasty. They are hot to wear in the summer though. No problems at all getting them on and as long as you have a boot jack they come off easy.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll second Bog boots! I wear mine every day all 4 seasons. In the winter when its -30 I just add a pair of wool socks and my toes are toasty warm! I now have 2 pairs, the tall and the shorter version and both are holding up great with almost daily use!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Kay Armstrong said:


> Love my Bogs boots. Insulated, makes them warm and dry and they have a lifetime warranty. Had one pair replaced.


I never knew they had a lifetime warranty. We have quite a few pairs of Bogs in our household including 2 pairs of their more dressy boots.

I have started buying Muck Boots as they where a bit cheaper.


Both are warm and fantastic. We have worn the bogs in -15 degrees and been toasty


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

Bogs or Mucks. I personally prefer Muck, but my friend loves Bogs. Both are warm and comfortable, though! My Mucks are 5 years old.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I buy irrigation boots, rather, I use my irrigation boots for chores. 

I get them at farm supply stores and my last pair lasted 19 years. I've had my current pair for 2 years now.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Another vote for the Muck brand boots.

Mine have been horribly abused for at least 8 years, mehbee more. They are just now thinking about crying when I get them out for winter service

Whatever you choose, don't be cheap. This is a case where spending more money than at WalMart, is well worth the investment.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> Another vote for the Muck brand boots.
> 
> Mine have been horribly abused for at least 8 years, mehbee more. They are just now thinking about crying when I get them out for winter service
> 
> Whatever you choose, don't be cheap. This is a case where spending more money than at WalMart, is well worth the investment.


That is so true. 

We used to buy our kids one pair of mud boots and one pair of snow boots a year. Often times the boots wouldn't make it through a year of service.

Now we buy one good pair of boots that serve both purposes and they will last till the kid outgrows them or 2-3 years of hard use. So much cheaper this way.


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

I also have the muck boot chore. They're amazing in all seasons. Feels as though I'm walking on pillows. Very comfortable boots. 

My only complaint is that i play slip-n-slide on smooth slick surfaces. They claim to be non slip but in the muck they're peefect.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

Another vote for the Muck "Chore". They are GOOD; dry, warm enough for sub-zero chores, but ventilate well enough to wear all day if necessary.
And while I can't really recommend it, they fit into my "endurance" stirrups OK.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

george the mule said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Another vote for the Muck "Chore". They are GOOD; dry, warm enough for sub-zero chores, but ventilate well enough to wear all day if necessary.
> And while I can't really recommend it, they fit into my "endurance" stirrups OK.
> ...



Oh! Warm feet on a winter ride! I like that.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I always just used rain boots /ApparentlyCheap. 
That said, it has been years since I've mucked a stall xD Let us know what you decide!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Zexious said:


> ... it has been years since I've mucked a stall xD Let us know what you decide!



^^^^ Lucky you.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

The shop I work at recently had all our Muck Boots on half price clearance, plus my employee discount. 

I got a pair of the Chore Boots, Tack Boots and Scrub Boots. It depends on the situation what is best. The Chores have the chunky sole and insulation so they're great winter boots, the Tack has a non pack sole so it won't fill up with sawdust and mud and the Scrub ones are for gardening more but they're not so hot so they will be good for sort of summer mud. I keep my Scrubs at home and Chores in the car, the Tacks are packed away for future use. 

I like the brand. They're comfy and have held up great so far.


----------

